# Little help



## murder inc. (Jan 12, 2003)

I got a piranha about 3 weeks ago from a local pet shop. Right now the P is about 3 inches long. I am giving it feeder goldfish as recommended and it is eating 3-5 daily. I currently have a 10 gal. tank and it seems to big enough for now. What size tank should I invest in for the future. Thanks.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Just one piranha? Are you sure you don't want more? If you want you can keep him in a 30g probably for life but I would go with a 40g just for extra room. They grow very quickly and will reach 6" in about 5 months if water conditions and feedings are well maintained.

SMTT


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Always buy the biggest tank you can afford, save money if you can. Personally, I don't think P's belong in fish tanks smaller than 100 gallon, especially the shoaling kind. Even if its just 1 piranha, you can always make that big tank look awesome with rocks or live plants for decorations. Not only that, your p will colorup nicely if its in a home that it is comfortable in.


----------



## murder inc. (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks alot. I appreciate the advice.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

a 40 long is nice, buy keep in mind the fish will grow larger than the tanks width, making it dificult for your piranha to turn around.I would get a tank with at least 18" of width.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

id go with anything bigger then a 40gal. and he should me happy. its only one p.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

all these responses and nobody has asked what kind???
it does make a differance!
I guess that is why the responses are ranging from 30 gallons to anything over 100 - a bit of an overkill in my opinion for 1 piranha.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"all these responses and nobody has asked what kind???"

Because we know that red-bellies (other than piraya) get about 10-12 inches long. Rhombs and the rest of those other geeky piranhas stay under those sizes. So it doesn't really matter what kind. Well maybe, most of your serrasalmus have to be kept as solitary. Overkill? not really considering the options of adding decorations and plants, unless you intend to keep a bare tank and expect your 12 inch fish to stay cramped. Having an extra 2 or 3 inches width in a tank is barely enough turning around space for a foot long P.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Man, I scanned right over that. I didn't even think to ask what kind of piranha. I assumed it was a red belly.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you don't think that 100 gallons is a bit of an overkill for 1 piranha?
If I had 100 gallons for piranhas I would add 5 red bellys.


----------



## RBP (Jan 12, 2003)

well innes i guess it would be one happy piranha in a 100gal
and if you under stood what fishman said it might make sense too you.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I do, but their are much better things to do with 100 gallons.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

I would add 7 actually close to 10. I don't believe in that 20g per piranha rule when the tank is 100g or over and when were talking about reds.


----------



## murder inc. (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah its just a juvenile red belly. Sorry I didnt clear that up. Hes doing well. Im using a 50 gallon filter to keep the water extra clean. He will be getting a new 20 gallon home soon.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

one red belly on its own will never be a happy fish.
It will always hide away and never be as confedant as it should be - do it a good turn and get it a couple of friends.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey yeah thanks for mentioning its a red belly.. it can be kept with other RBP too, just make sure they are aprox the same size when you get new ones or there could be trouble. Another thing that should have been mentioned is waht your feeding them.... who recommended you should feed tehm goldfish... not that there is anything wrong with that ever so often...but keeping them on a strictly goldfish diet is not such a good idea...try spicing up there diets a little just them feeders isnt going to give it all the nutrients it needs...you could try using beefheart and bloodworks, shrimp....etc... also if you cna try getting it on some non meat based foods this will also help improve the colours on these fish... good luck


----------

